# Question on boots



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

hey, i was looking at boots and am torn between Burton Hails and Rome Bodegas. I like how both boots feel and i found them for around the same price. my bindings are Rome 390s and i am more into freeride, don't spend much time in the park. thanks


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Try them on. I'd also hold off on the Rome boots for the season, seeing as they are first run productions, which means they will probably have a bunch of kinks to work out.


----------

